# Gergiev in the Movies



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

Last night I watched a Russian film called "Russian Ark" on blu-ray. It is an astounding production shot entirely in one continuous 90 minute take in the Hermitage Museum with a cast of almost 2000 people. There is a scene in a grand ballroom that has an orchestra playing. The conductor of the orchestra was Gergiev and it appeared that the band was playing live as the camera rolled around the room through the dancers. Beautiful film. Check it out.


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

This film was directed by Alexandr Sokurov, who imo is the most interesting Russian living director. His films remind me Tarkovsky's works somehow, in particular his latest film "Faust".


----------

